# RIP Hugo



## Noz73 (Jul 21, 2011)

My baby boy.

I held you stiff and cold this morning and told myself it couldn't be so.

Your dad cried so much for you.

Play well and catch lots.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im sorry for you loss hun((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))) RIP Hugo


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So sorry 

Run free Hugo xxx


----------



## russettali (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry. R.I.P Hugo


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

oh no  sleep tight hugo xxx


----------

